# Easter Sunday's Show and Tell...4/21/19



## jd56 (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter everyone!

With May right around the corner (Spring Cleaning) and all the swaps being held, there should be some great finds to be had.

But, in the meantime, let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures !


I decided I was tired of waiting on the older version of the rearsteer so, I got an earlier style. Was told it's a 33.
It had a rough voyage getting to the Eastcoast but, it made it.

So another project begins.
Still want a later version...hint hint




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy to find this early early Klaxon embossed tin sign. Most know that Klaxon made car and bike horns back in the day, this one now resides in my bike world!


----------



## Sven (Apr 21, 2019)

I got a bunch of bicycle wrenches at an estate sale at 50 cents a piece.








My sister sent my mother's scrapbook with tons of newspaper articles about the ending of WWII. The one article was very interesting in regard to "Stolen Valor" back in 1945.
Anyway have a great Easter


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2019)

This Cathedral "flying buttress" stem arrived in the mail from a fellow Caber. It was on a sleeper bike at the Copake Auction. A perfect example for my 39 Zep; thanks Chris!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 21, 2019)

Picked up this pretty original Hiawatha.  Just needs a light cleaning and servicing.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 21, 2019)

Got a Phantom Chain Guard 17 1/2 "  Long (  13 1/2 "   Ctr to Ctr  on bolt holes )     Childs Bike of some sort ?      A Pair of ( Useable ? )   Bendix 2 Speed Kick Back Hubs .   and a Seiss  Handlebar Light  .          If anyone needs the chain Guard send a PM .    I don't have a bike for it.


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2019)

Picnic items for the station wagon....................


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2019)

An old coffee grinder. Its heavy ,but could not pass it up for $35.........lol


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm worried about you Vince. I think you may be buying your own stuff!!


vincev said:


> I always like plaid picnic things to put in the station wagon...........the really unusual piece is the BBQ all the way to the left.These are really hard to find because they didnt hold up and the paint would burn.,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 848255
> 
> View attachment 848256


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 21, 2019)

Found this while cleaning at my dads salvage yard


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 21, 2019)

Found this 37 Iver Johnson at an estate auction.


----------



## blackcat (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello;
This morning, the little rabbits and Easter bells brought me a big egg and especially 2 beautiful lamps NEVEROUT 




Serge


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 21, 2019)

Couple of vintage engines. ‘67 Pontiac  230 overhead cam Sprint 4 barrel engine and a ‘57 Chevrolet 283 power pack engine. A few older kit built control line airplanes. Banned to the garage for now as they are filthy. Last but not least a couple of Japanese wooden electric model boats.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 21, 2019)

65 lime. 38ish Schwinn project. And a old scale.


----------



## rickyd (Apr 21, 2019)

Why? I don’t know. Serial number 6415 any ideas on year? If I start buying trikes just come over and put me down.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 21, 2019)

Finally got myself a decent repair stand.





Found this PCS-4 on CL for about a third of current retail price. Looks like it's never been touched. Major improvement over the piece of junk I've been using for years!


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2019)

cds2323 said:


> Found this 37 Iver Johnson at an estate auction.
> 
> View attachment 984139
> View attachment 984140
> ...




Nice find!


----------



## petritl (Apr 21, 2019)

I visited my dad and came home with this little spoke wrench. I bought the Cox Pinto funnycar on eBay and picked it up while in IL.


----------



## Barto (Apr 21, 2019)

What!!!!!!  Where the heck is the Easter Bunny.....been asking for some Mead parts and not even a bolt!!!!  Uggghhhhhhh, must be on the naughty list again...wait, that's the other commercialized holiday!!!!    At lease I get to eat to much and fall asleep on the couch just long enough before they wake me for dessert....tough life being a Dad - please pass the ham!   Happy Easter all!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 21, 2019)

A pretty nice 1st. generation Delta #10  lantern


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2019)

picked up this colorflow last week at copke and just finished cleaning it up yesterday


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 21, 2019)

bikeyard said:


> Found this while cleaning at my dads salvage yard
> 
> View attachment 984144



COOL....Hudson Terraplane.  I did the Great Race (Ottawa Canada to Mexico City) in a 1937 Terraplane Victoria coupe.


----------



## petritl (Apr 21, 2019)

SimpleMan said:


> Couple of vintage engines. ‘67 Pontiac  230 overhead cam Sprint 4 barrel engine and a ‘57 Chevrolet 283 power pack engine. A few older kit built control line airplanes. Banned to the garage for now as they are filthy. Last but not least a couple of Japanese wooden electric model boats. View attachment 984142
> View attachment 984143
> 
> View attachment 984145
> ...



You
Might want to run the casting numbers on that small block chevy. I relate the air tube on the carb  with a little fiberglass car.


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 21, 2019)

petritl said:


> You
> Might want to run the casting numbers on that small block chevy. I relate the air tube on the carb  with a little fiberglass car.



The carb is what you think it is. I did my homework before I bought them. The carb is the secondary half of dual quads, air tubes and no choke was the clue.....the engine is ‘57 Chevy. Good eye. There where actually more....


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 21, 2019)

I bought a big 19" tall cast metal monkey sculpture, just because I never saw one before. If you look closely he is anatomically a male monkey.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 21, 2019)

A nice set of replacement mirrors for my old truck.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 21, 2019)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Picked up this pretty original Hiawatha.  Just needs a light cleaning and servicing.
> 
> View attachment 984107
> 
> ...



Love the condition this bike.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 22, 2019)

My friend brought me some of their meal...


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 22, 2019)

SimpleMan said:


> The carb is what you think it is. I did my homework before I bought them. The carb is the secondary half of dual quads, air tubes and no choke was the clue.....the engine is ‘57 Chevy. Good eye. There where actually more....View attachment 984470



I see some gear thingys and some spring thingys...

My older brother is a car guy..what very little I know I learned from him.


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 22, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> My friend brought me some of their meal...
> 
> View attachment 984665
> View attachment 984666
> ...



Nothing quite like instant good food!


----------



## ranman (Apr 22, 2019)

Bullnose find


----------



## stezell (Apr 22, 2019)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Picked up this pretty original Hiawatha.  Just needs a light cleaning and servicing.
> 
> View attachment 984107
> 
> ...



Loving that color scheme!


----------



## stezell (Apr 22, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> My friend brought me some of their meal...
> 
> View attachment 984665
> View attachment 984666
> ...



Good friends!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 22, 2019)

vincev said:


> Picnic items for the station wagon....................View attachment 984120




I love it! What year and model?


----------



## vincev (Apr 22, 2019)

partsguy said:


> I love it! What year and model?



My 1986 Ford Country Squire.................


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2019)

vincev said:


> My 1986 Ford Country Squire.................
> 
> View attachment 985078





It's almost Summer Vacation time! And a trip to Walley World!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2019)

vincev said:


> My 1986 Ford Country Squire.................
> 
> View attachment 985078



Those are cool, My older brother had a nice '69 Country Squire in the early 70's. His friends would pick on him by asking  "when will you take it out of the box" lol He took me and a buddy to the drive in a couple of times with it. Fun times.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 23, 2019)

This 94 GT Cruiser will be at my house on Thursday. It'll make a great rider.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 23, 2019)

We bought a house in August and it came with all sorts of antiques. I had a large tree branch fall on my shed this week so it gave me the excuse to climb up and also pull off this weather vane. I did a little research and they seem to be listing for sale pretty high. I’ll keep it a while in my bike room.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2019)

Found a few junker Matchbox cars  @  a local flea market Sunday. Forgot I bought them till I just went into the console of my truck. The Stude Wagonaire is my favorite. A neighbor had an older one till a couple of years ago. My brother had  a VW type 3 back in the day


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Found a few junker Matchbox cars  @  a local flea market Sunday. Forgot I bought them till I just went into the console of my truck. The Stude Wagonaire is my favorite. A neighbor had an older one till a couple of years ago. My brother had  a VW type 3 back in the day
> 
> View attachment 985650
> 
> ...



@abe lugo


----------

